# fork/handle shape......big difference?



## starshipchucker (Jul 8, 2018)

hello out there..as a kid i would spend hours at the river shootin my (daisy powerline 150?) wristrocket at everything from beercans to birds and bugs..once even a lucky shot on a salmon..i have recently redicovered the joy and fun of slingshots...thing is...i like makin em way more than shootin em...in the past few weeks ive made 12....a few wire frame types...several made of natural fork of manzinitta and madrone..a "fingerfork"(really just a couple leather loops with thraband and a pouch)even a singlestick and a starship styles...but im wonderin a few things..ive seen on forums websites.and youtube vids all different sizes shapes styles of slingshots..made from anything and everything..yshapes and x and v shapes...rings..my question is this....does shape really matter?is wider apart forks more\less accurate than closer together forks?...of so to what degree? what about the hieght from the crossbar to top of fork..i know too high would probly give me drop in accuratcy..and too low...ouch.....so is thier some kinda magic\general slingshot building formula to this? ratios for handle,crossbar,fork hieght?..i may be worrin bout nuthin cuz most of my slingers shoot pretty good(all except that singlestik i cant fiigure that one out) so sorry so long winded and convoluted..you should hear me in person..he he he...anyways any and all advice i would be more than grateful for it is truly appreceated thanks all...........................chucker


----------



## toygun (May 16, 2018)

I don't think fork size and belly size plays as much of a role in accuracy as simply finding a frame that fits/works for you. It can definitely play a role in how you draw and release your bands though... which in turn can easily affect your accuracy but that's just part of dialing in your shots. As of late, I've really been into small frames/ bb shooter types and now looking at PFS's and once I get the grip and release worked out i'm usually just as accurate with them as any of my larger frames- if not more accurate considering im using much smaller ammo. I honestly think that accuracy is more dependent on ammo size vs bands vs release than frame size or design. Your mileage may vary of course.


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

Some frame styles will fatigue me quicker than others. If a frame has a comfortable grip and distributes the load evenly throughout my hand I will be able to shoot for longer periods. More reps should mean increased performance.


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

Like Toygun said, it is all about finding a frame that fits your style, and your hand. I shoot a lot of different frames, and can be somewhat accurate with most of them, but some are easier to hit with. Those easy to use frames are different for everybody. So, no, there is not a specific formula to make a slingshot that shoots well, it is all down to preference.


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

The best way is to start with the one you played when you were kid. and then borrow or buy some second hand ones to try.

Every slingshot shooter has a drawer full of slingshots, wood ones, metal ones, made by himself, style ott, style ttf, ......


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

My first homemade frames were monstrous with a 4 1/2" width and 7 1/2" length. These days I prefer a 4 1/2" to 5" length and 3 1/4" to 3 1/2" width. Fork height is just above my index finger and thumb. It's a fun hobby. Experiment with designs and enjoy the learning. Hopefully you stumble upon what puts a smile on your face and gets your accuracy clicking. Check out the "Homemade Slingshot" sub-forum for some great ideas.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great post


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

(so is thier some kinda magic\general slingshot building formula to this? ratios for handle,crossbar,fork hieght?.)

Well for me personally there kinda is but it probably will be different for you thats why i rather make them then buy them .
All of that will depend on a bunch of things, such as the size of your hands the length of your arms how you aim and even how you stand when you shoot .
I would say generally speaking go with 1.50 inches inside fork gap and a total length of about 4.5 inches .


----------



## ChuckyVorhees (Jul 25, 2018)

I started with the sideshooter standard from pocketpredator (ttf), but nowadays moved to smaller ott types homemade ones (pfs,micro ranger, small ranger, etc.)

Still I like experimenting with different designs and band setups, so whatever I shoot with, I like it.


----------

